# slim fit MTB shorts?



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Anyone know what some of the slimmest fitting shorts are? Im having a hard time finding baggy shorts that are form fitting rather than being flappy and loose. The slimmest shorts I have are Yeti but I would like something even less baggy. Something that isnt flappy while still being lightweight-kneepad compatible is my goal.


----------



## RS VR6 (Mar 29, 2007)

I think Troy Lee has some fairly slim fitting Shorts. I have a pair from a couple years ago and they fit pretty good, but are a bit long. I'm 145lbs pre gear...so it's hard for me to find shorts that aren't super baggy that don't cost 100 bucks. Going by pictures online are pretty much useless.

I do have a pair of Alpinestars shorts that my GF bought me from Chainlove...but I can't find a name. They fit me perfect...no flap...and I can't find them anywhere.

Flappy...no happy.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Lycra.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeti Enduro shorts or 2016 or older Troy Lee Ace (17 version is supposedly baggier than older versions)


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

I really like my Pattagucci shorts. Slim fit with a bit of stretch, great liner. I also have a pair of Fox's that are similarly light, semistretchy and almost as slim fit. Liners in those suck though.


----------



## zooey (Oct 31, 2016)

Mr Pig said:


> Lycra.


I think that might only work with girls with nice legs.
















Whatever you go for, if you have pale thighs like Gee Atherthon in the first pic, just cover that bit up and you'll be fine with whatever shorts you go for. Don't risk getting long shorts can that wind up catching on seat collars, water bottles, shift/dropper levers, etc.

Doesn't need to be mtb specific, does it? Board shorts maybe? Maybe *gasp* women's shorts? How about having your current shorts altered? Or at least using safety pins?


----------



## BT180 (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome local product from my area are now selling state-side - DHaRCO - Technical MTB Apparel

Super comfy and slim fitting


----------



## JNKER (Feb 19, 2016)

TLD Ruckus shorts are slim. I'm pretty skinny and they are def slim fitting.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

The Troy Lee Ace shorts look pretty skinny, very hard to find them in stock though. It looks like they taper with the shape of the leg which is what I really want in shorts, the big opening on my Yeti Teller's gets caught on the bottle holder a lot and they arent even as baggy as most shorts, if I could taper the legs by 2 or 3 inches they would be perfect.

Has anyone tried Endura MTR shorts? they look pretty slim, just too expensive.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I've gone to Kuhl shorts that are synthetic with some stretch over bike liners vs dedicated bike shorts. I forget the model but their web site states what pants are slim, and customer service will help.


----------



## coke (Jun 7, 2008)

Gore fit very close. I use their 2 in 1 alp x pro shorts and have been extremely happy with them (I own 3 pair and bought my wife a set also). No experience with their shorts only options, but look like they may have similar fit. I highly recommend their 2 in one shorts. They are essentially a super comfortable pair of bibs with a very thin integrated short on the outside. For me, the best part is not having a waist band.

The alp x might be too short for your kneepads, though. The trail shorts are longer, but don't look like they don't fit as tight.

I think these are the best match for what you're looking for Men's ALP-X Shorts | GORE BIKE WEAR®

Link to a review of the 2 in 1 I mentioned above

Review: Gore Bike Wear ALP-X PRO Outfit System - Mtbr.com


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Mavic sells slim fitting shorts. they are like lycra


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm actually looking for lycra bibs made from tougher material than the typical roadie bibs, which can be really thin and easily snagged by thorns and branches. Some are better than others but nothing really stands out.


----------



## Haggis (Jan 21, 2004)

TLD Ace are a weird fit. Very neat fit around the thighs, but the waist is baggy, even with the adjusters cinched up. Cycling shorts made for a golfers profile. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Maybe try a size down. I think bike clothing companies will start to categorize shorts like jeans. Skinny, slim, relaxed, baggy, etc. Skinny baggies are getting more popular. Trickle down from BMX racing. It sucks when you crash because your shorts got hung up on your seat. It happens quite a bit.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I recently bought some Kitsbow Haskell shorts (these aren't their lightest fabric) and found them to fit a bit slim. I usually wear a medium/32 waist pant and while the waist of the 32 Kitsbow short fit me fine, they were too tight elsewhere. So I had to return them and bump up to a 33 and wear a belt. I'll be going out for a ride wearing them fairly soon, actually.

I tend to prefer slimmer fitting baggies, and always have since I started wearing baggies 15ish yrs ago, when there weren't many on the market. I like my baggies to have just a touch of 4-way stretch to them, so they move with me.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Pearl Izumi 'Summit' shorts are also on the slimmer fitting side, with nice stretch, while still able to provide ample room for a slim pad like the Fox Launch. If you're looking for a short that can still fit over even lightweight knee pads, you might have to make a choice between some 'flappiness' and having room for pads. The problem with going too slim is that the shorts will ride up above your knee pads and then stay there.


----------



## minimusprime (May 26, 2009)

TLD Skyline. I have the air models that are mush fronts. Love em.


----------



## ryguy79 (Apr 12, 2007)

Endura also seem to fit on the slimmer side. My favorite shorts. I've got fox, pearl, dakine, etc that just sit in a drawer now.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Just got a pair of One Industries Vapor XC shorts. Normally a 34, but a 32 fits with no bagginess at all. Very comfortable. Better fit than my old Endura Firefly's. Should be sweet for the 6-hr in 2 days.
I'd normally just wear lycra, but it's our mid-winter race and going to be about 6°c for the first few hours.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

I saw that some Pearl Izumi Summit shorts and Endura Singletrack Lite shorts were around $50 on Amazon so I bought both to see how they fit (the summits are $40 now, I wish I checked before tearing the tags off)

Ended up going with medium Pearl Izumi's because of the tapered leg (I wear 31/32 pants). The Endura's were slimmer overall but no taper so the opening at the knee was larger than the PIs. The medium Pearl Izumi's are baggier than I would like in the thighs but the leg opening is just right. I also tried the small Pearl Izumi's but the legs were too short for knee pads, the fit overall was better and I just barely fit in the waist, would be good shorts without kneepads. 

I dont think I will be able to do better than the Pearl Izumi Summits without spending a lot, the Troy Lee Ace's are no longer being made and the few that are left are over $100.


----------



## Alpinetrailer (Aug 4, 2017)

Mavic's XA Pro Short is my option for long tours. Breathability, build quality, weight and style is similar to the Pearl Izumi Summit short which I own too. Both of them I use with knee pads too.

What sets the XA Pro Short apart is the fabric. It is polyamide which is of course much more robust and protective if you pass shrubs or crash than the polyester summit short.

The only shortcoming is, there are only 2 small pockets, one with a zipper at the bottom side of the leg and a traditional keypocket inside. The summit short has the advantage of2 zippered pockets.

Worn and tested here: Singletrack Magazine | Tito Tomasi: Crossing The Alps Solo


----------



## SAIG (May 30, 2004)

Does anyone know which shorts this is? At 1:16


----------

